

Twitter Spam by Popular Media Orgs - Simulacra

A practice on Twitter that really bugs me is the constant re-posting by media organizations of their tweets, sometimes reworded, but often the same tweet, over and over. Popular media outlets such as Vice, Forbes, Fast Company, and Ars do this regularly. I understand the need to push articles and capture our attention, but when does this cross the line into spam?<p>For discussion, I propose Twitter create a duplicate and similar post filter, that collapses similarly worded posts from Twitter accounts. Particularly those posts with the same link. I believe that by doing so it will reduce the &quot;scroll time&quot; needed to read a Twitter feed for a given time better, allowing for more consumption and a better experience.<p>Thoughts?
======
na85
>Thoughts?

Is it any surprise that companies with little to no social media intuition
would just jump onto the bandwagon of what was, at the time, the Next Big
Thing™ in social media? Social media is (or at least it used to be) an
inherently organic, grassroots thing. It's been shoehorned into an advertising
platform but the grating experience of reading the latest spam from Coca Cola
or whoever is absolutely due to the friction caused when people try to use a
conversation platform to simply blast out their latest announcements. They
treat it like an RSS feed that they can post to, not like an opportunity to
actually interact with their market.

Your idea has merit, but would be better off being posted on a twitter
suggestions page than HN, I think.

